
VKC CodeBuilder- an Online HTML5 and JavaScript IDE for Learners on the Go - vkchoubey
https://vkccodebuilder.neocities.org
======
vkchoubey
This is an HTML5 & JavaScript based IDE for learners as well as professional
to make website and learn on the go. It can develop a webpage in real time on
the go as soon as code is typed and has an autosave function which saves all
your data as soon as you leave the IDE or any type of system crash occurs. You
can leave and continue working anytime. It's fast and reliable and doesn't
depends on server. Also it has an smart IDE editor which autocompletes and
senses bug and error. With any updated HTML5 browser, it works at its best.

How much you rate it out of 10? What's your feedback about this & what more we
can do more? Please let us know. Its online here
[https://vkccodebuilder.neocities.org](https://vkccodebuilder.neocities.org)

Thanks

